# Poundage for 3d



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

I am shooting a 82nd airborne at 56 lbs, 5.5 grains, 27 inches and getting 314.4


----------



## downunder den (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks thats what I needed to hear, I think a bit of speed helps in the 3d game


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

downunder den said:


> I suffered shoulder injury in the army many years ago. Now its coming back to haunt me. Im shooting a Hoyt Vectrix XL @ 60# I know I need to shoot lighter poundage but also the pysical weight of the bow is becoming an issue.
> Can any body come up with a 3d rig shooting around 280 300 @ 55# ?
> Thanks


x-force


----------



## ArcheryNut2006 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hoyt Spiral Cams will do it. Try an Ultra Elite with XT2000 limbs and spirals.


----------



## JJG08 (May 3, 2008)

*Shoulder Pain FELT*

My Rytera Alien X at 60# with 307 grain arrows is shooting 308 fps with a 27 inch draw length, I also had shoulder problems, and had surgery on it, My shoulder is now feeling a little better but my bow is very light 3.5# bare so alittle over 5# with my 3-D rig Try one you wont be disappointed I sure wasnt


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Shark!*

My PSE Shark X NI, at 52lb, 29" draw ACC 2-28 at 277 grains are shootin 284.6 fps


----------

